# Rockets among teams trying to acquire Rubio



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> They went hard after several early first-round picks, and an NBA executive with knowledge of their trade talks said late Thursday that the Rockets are among several teams still trying to acquire Spanish point guard Ricky Rubio, one of several point guards selected by the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> Rubio was the fifth player taken in the draft, one spot before the Timberwolves took Syracuse point guard Jonny Flynn.
> 
> For now, however, the Rockets believed they added two players, Taylor and Budinger, with the sort of offensive games they coveted, and a project point guard with potential to grow. According to a person with knowledge of the deals, they spent roughly $6 million to acquire the picks. They will send a conditional second-round pick to Detroit to complete the deal for Budinger.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6498343.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Why waste time on this.... if we're capable of getting a highly(overrated IMO) valued prospect like Rubio, the efforts would be better spent on obtaining a big.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It would be awesome if we get Rubio.
I honestly would rather have him than Amare in trade.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rubio is unable to play in the cold weather. He wants to play for Rockets.

Wolves can eat human being up also.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Rubio is unable to play in the cold weather. He wants to play for Rockets.
> 
> *Wolves can eat human being up also.*


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ballscientist again.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We are certainly giving up prospects if we want Rubio or even Shane Battier. We will see though.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't want him. In fact I'll be pissed if we give up anything in the rotation for him. I took a better look at some of his work. He can't shoot off the dribble, period. There's no way around it. He gets the ball on the final possession and defenses know he's gonna pass. He's not the quickest nor the most athletic. If there is one thing going for him it's his vision. He needs to be with a run-n-gun team that will hide his flaws. He shot under 40% in Euroleague, no way that rises in the NBA. 

Closest comparison right now is Marko Jaric.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^^^^ WHAT!!!

You're look at what he isn't good at (all things which by the way he could improve) ... The kid has the highest basketball IQ I've ever seen in a player his age, his court awareness is more impressive than most of the L's 1 guards now. He is a winner. He has been leading competitive teams since the age of 16. At his prime I see him 10ppg and 12+ assists. 

With Yao and T-Mac somebody like Rubio is exactly what you need, a PG to feed the scoring threat and not try to do everything himself ala Mike James. 

End statement = Rubio is a stud and you're gonna look back and wonder why you couldn't see the fact the kid has star wrote all over him.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor [Merged]*



> Ricky Rubio was reportedly in Minnesota this weekend to meet with Wolves GM David Kahn, whose decision to draft the Spanish guard is looking better by the minute.
> 
> *Mitch Lawrence in Sunday's Daily News reported that the Wolves turned down a deal with the Houston Rockets that would have resulted in Aaron Brooks and Shane Battier headed to Minnesota for Rubio.*
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/2009/06/knicks-dont-have-knack-to-land.html


:shocked: is he that gooooooooooood?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor [Merged]*

Morey disappointed me on that one. Rubio is not worth it.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I post it in wrong thread,So I post it her.


> Ricky Rubio was reportedly in Minnesota this weekend to meet with Wolves GM David Kahn, whose decision to draft the Spanish guard is looking better by the minute.
> 
> *Mitch Lawrence in Sunday's Daily News reported that the Wolves turned down a deal with the Houston Rockets that would have resulted in Aaron Brooks and Shane Battier headed to Minnesota for Rubio.*
> 
> ...


:shocked: is he that gooooooooooood?
Rubio is a good player but is he better than Brooks plus Battier?
I will not do this trade, But I trust Morey,So do it.


http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/2009/06/knicks-dont-have-knack-to-land.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

For all the hype is is receiving I think he will be a better player than Aaron Brooks but I don't think the Rockets should mess things up. Honestly if the Rockets are healthy they are as good as anyone.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, Im surprised Morey would even offer to get this kid.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF is up with trading Battier all of a sudden? I find it really hard to believe Battier is being packaged around as much as these "blogs" say he's been.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets get Budinger, Llull, Taylor [Merged]*

I guess I'll have to trust Morey on this one. Besides the Olympics, I haven't seen Rubio play.


----------

